# How would you stock a 150 gal community



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

Have my hard scape in have good idea on plants but still undecided on what to stock with. I have a 120 with pikes but new to the idea of a community tank and I want a diverse aquatic life but not sure about what. So if u have ideas on a diverse plan then help a guy out, and if you can tell me what you like about each.
Thanks


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Cories are a good addition. With a tank that large a group of 6 to 8 would school. Most people get them as clean up crew but my school was quite active and their antics while socializing are fun to watch.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I second the cories. I have 5 in my 125g and will be getting at least 4-6 more minimum. Mine do nothing but roam togehter and it's actually a refreshing change from the normal mid to upper level schoolers.


----------



## Tetraholic the 3rd (Nov 15, 2011)

Get a massive school of Harlequin Rasboras and Cardinal Tetras.
Their colors look excellent.
Also, cories would be good too as said above. Panda Cories are a great choice.


----------



## bartohog (Jun 12, 2011)

wow thanks for the ideas love the idea of the cories do like the panda. Is roseline sharks to large and was also looking at Danio Margaritatus. and maybe a tetra school or two


----------



## Holly12 (Dec 6, 2011)

You are super lucky! My dream is to eventually have a 125g! In it I plan to have large schools of: Congo Tetras (GORGEOUS fins and colours), Lemon Tetras and Long Finned Serpae Tetras. Since the tank is so large and I plan to plant it heavily there should be no fin nipping issues. Then I'll add a few Starlight Bristle Nose Plecos. Haven't figured what else yet, but there's a few suggestions for you.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

In my Dad's 125, I put in 40 neon tetras, 15-20 bloodfin tetras, 6 zebra danios, 6 melanistus cories and a few otocinclus. In hindsight, I'd skip the zebra danios and gone with cardinals over the neons. I do like the flashes of red from the neons and bloodfins; they go well together.


----------

